# Mason Jars?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Can the Mason Jars used for Classico Pasta Sauce be used for canning? Will new lids fit? Thanks.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Many jars can be used for canning. I use a lot of mayo jars. To ensure they will work you MUST use a a RING & LID on them to see if they will tighten down. Do not make the mistake of using the ring only. Doing this will alow the threads to go below where the will actually be when canning with them.Also, many people have reported other type jars breaking in the canner etc. This may be true but I have never had that problem.

Wade


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Funny, I was just wondering this as I found an old jar of Classico Vodka sauce in the camper that really is too old to be eaten.

The jar is an Atlas canning jar. I remember reading on here about what good quality jars were still being made with commercial foods and Classico was one. 

I know lots of people use commercial glass jars to can with, so really depends on your comfort level.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a boat load of the Classico jars and they work great for canning. I like the idea that they hold a little less than a quart - maybe a pint and a half. I've never had one fail - after all, they _are_ mason jars. The glass is pretty thick, too.

Now, Classico _does_ make a smaller jar for Alfredo Sauce and such. The lids on those jars are "twist-lock" lids and canning lids won't fit them. Make sure your jars have the "CT" (continuous thread) lids, like a canning jar has. You can even re-use the one-piece lid that came with the jar. Don't twist it down real tight, though. Leave enough "give" so the jar can vent.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Yes, I use them all the time. As Suitcase Sally says, the size is just right for some things.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The old ones, yes. Ones purchased within the past year, no. Classico no longer uses the canning type jar.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

The lids are too small for canning lids. They are Classico and thicker than canning jars. From what you've said, I can; can in them?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The old ones on which regular canning lids fit, YES, you can can in them. The new ones on which regular canning lids do not fit, NO you can't can in those. Process at the time for the next largest jar.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the good advice. I'll use them for dry goods.


----------

